# Entwicklung grafischer Oberflächen



## DarthSideous (31. Mai 2006)

Hi!
Ich hab mir vorgenommen mit Java demnächst eine bissl größere Anwendung zu schreiben ;-)

Für mich stellt sich nun die Frage: Wie erstelle ich "schnell" und "gut" grafische Oberflächen. D. h. "keine" manuelle Programmierung! Welche Werkzeug empfehlt ihr mir, wo ich z. B. wie bei einem Visual Studio .NET meine Komponenten schön auf ein Form ziehen kann.

Gehört hab ich schon von
- Jsf
- NetBeans
- JForm 
- Visual Editor für Eclipse 
- etc.

Ich hab eigentlich nur Erfahrung mit Eclipse, mit dem ich meine bisher kleinen Oberflächen manuell programmiert hab. D. h. aber nicht das ich bei Eclipse zwingend bleiben muss, wenn es besseres gibt.

Die Profis sollen mir mal das Ihrer Meinung nach beste Tool empfehlen. Das kann von mir aus ein komplette IDE sein oder nur ein Werkzeug zum Design  von Oberflächen... 

Achja propritäres Borland Zeugs wie JBuilder interessiert mich weniger.

Besten Dank!


----------



## Jockel (31. Mai 2006)

Ausprobieren! Das 'beste Tool' ist rein subjektiv. Meine subjektive Meinung ist, dass Netbeans einen ganz ordentlichen Job gemacht hat...


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2006)

Grundsätzlich ist der JBuilder ebenso proprietär, wie es Netbeans & Co. auch sind. 

Ansonsten hat Jockel schon Recht, dass man ein wenig ausprobieren muss. Nach meiner Erfahrung sind auch dann Entschiedungen nie in Stein gemeißelt. Ich habe mal mit JBuilder angefangen, bin dann zu Eclipse gewechselt, habe dann ne kurze Übergangszeit lang alles manuell gemacht, dann GUIs über JFormDesigner gemacht (was ich noch immer tue) und  nun habe ich mir die beiden letzten Wochen mal wieder Netbeans genauer angeschaut. Dabei geht es auch nicht nur um GUI oder nicht GUI, jede IDE (Netbeans, Eclipse, IDEA, JBuilder), jedes Tool (JFormDesigner, VE Plugin für Eclipse, ...) und jede Lib (SwiXml, ...) hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile und die es kann lange dauern, bis man selbst wirklich weiß was man will und braucht - vor allem wenn man noch nicht so ganz durchsteigt. Wichtig ist vor allem offen zu bleiben und mal nach links und rechts zu schauen.

Grundsätzlich bringen einem die ganzen tollen Dinger nix, wenn mans nicht auch gut von Hand kann. Spätestens wenn man sich eigene UI-Klassen ableiten muss, muss man ja doch wieder von Hand ran und erfahrungsgemäß errreicht man diesen Punkt recht schnell (es sei denn man steht auf Spaghetticode).

Wie gesagt, wer nicht von Hand gut coden kann, kanns auch nicht mit WYSIWYG; er kaschiert es bestenfalls etwas länger.


----------



## Caffè Latte (31. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ich komme ja, wie der deine oder andere weiss, aus der C++ Ecke. Dort gibt es natürlich auch entsprechende GUI Builder; "zu Fuß" macht da keiner mehr eine GUI. Außer die GUI wird dynamisch erzeugt; aber dann hat man durch die Tools entsprechende Vorlagen.

Mit Java eine GUI zu erstellen ist wesentlich schwieriger (zumindest am Anfang); diese ganze Layout-Gedöns und dann siehen komplexere Oberflächen auf Anhieb nie so aus, wie man es gerne hätte ...  Von "Rapid  Application Development" kann beim GUI-bauen keine Rede sein. 

Der GUI-Designer von Netbeans (Matisse) gefällt mir daher am besten. Wenn man sich mal an dessen Eigenheiten gewöhnt hat bekommt man Oberflächen, die unter allen Look and Feels gut aussehen. Eigene UI-Klassen lassen sich ebenfalls importieren und wie die Standardkomponenten im Oberflächendesigner nutzen.

Cust my 2 cents - ich programmiere ja erst seit drei Monaten in Java ...


----------



## kwakS (27. Jun 2006)

gibt es auch kostenlose GUI Builder???
Da ich nur "hobby" programmierung betreibe möchte ich nicht zwingend geld für ein Tool ausgeben. Gibt es sowas?? Danke für eure antworten..


MfG kwakS


----------



## AlArenal (27. Jun 2006)

Ja, Netbeans bringt einen sehr guten mit.


----------



## Leroy42 (28. Jun 2006)

Mensch, jetzt reichts mir aber  :x 

Andauernd lese ich irgendwo etwas von diesem NetBeans und seinem,
ach so tollen, GUI-Builder! Und das wo ich mich als gestandener
Emacsianer erst kürzlich mit Eclipse auf einen Waffenstillstand geeinigt habe.


Jetzt lade ich mir das Teil eben auch noch runter     ???:L


----------



## AlArenal (28. Jun 2006)

Ja brav! 
Komm, kriegst Leckerli!


----------



## byte (28. Jun 2006)

Ich trau dem Braten nicht und bleibe bei Eclipse. :bae:


----------



## Reinski (29. Jun 2006)

hm, is ja witzig. 
Gerade war ich kurz davor, meinen PC aus'm Fenster zu schmeißen, weil mir der WYSIWYG-Form-Designer der NetBeans-IDE mit seinem eigenmächtigen Controls-Geschiebe dermaßen auf die Nerven ging. Getreu dem Motto: "Verschiebst Du eins, verändere ich alle anderen..." 

Aber wenn ich das hier so lese und das wirklich noch einer der besseren ist, sollte ich vielleicht doch bei NetBeans bleiben (und mich evtl. intensiver mit der Dokumentation beschäftigen =D ) .
Gruß!

reinski


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jun 2006)

Watt fürn "Geschiebe"? Screenshots?


----------



## Reinski (29. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Watt fürn "Geschiebe"? Screenshots?


nee, ich meine das eigentlich tolle Feature, die Controls aneinander auszurichten, d.h. beim Platzieren eines Controls sucht der Designer passende Ausrichtungen zu anderen Elementen (zB. dass alle bei der selben x-Koordinate anfangen, also linksbündig, etc.).
Das Störende ist nur, dass beim 'Loslassen' des Controls meist nicht nur dessen Breite plötzlich verändert wird, weil der Designer meint, es wäre ganz toll, wenn die Combo/TextBox/WasAuchImmer bis zum rechten Form-Rand geht, sondern dass auch andere Controls (die dann möglicherweise im Weg sind) vom Designer komplett woanders hingeschoben werden.
Mit anderen Worten:
Wenn man eine bestehende Form hat und dann ein Control verschiebt, ist danach kaum noch was, wie es vorher war.

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich nicht weiss, ob man dieses Feature evtl. abschalten kann. Ausserdem positiv zu anzumerken: das Undo des Designers merkt sich relativ viele Schritte... 
Gruß!

reinski


----------



## AlArenal (29. Jun 2006)

Allein unter folgenden URL findest du mal flockige 9 Screencasts zur Benutzung von Matisse: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/flash.html


----------



## Reinski (29. Jun 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Allein unter folgenden URL findest du mal flockige 9 Screencasts zur Benutzung von Matisse: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/flash.html


danke für den link!
wollte mir eh grad die NetBeans tutorials zu gemüte führen...


----------

